# Motors



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

*Moved from the EV wiki...*
Re discussions about motors,I have seen no mention about UQM Technologies. On their web site the description of the various built in functions looks great. It would be interesting to know why they seem 
to be of no interest. Charles R. 
(Charles Radomsky)


----------



## jnissen (Apr 1, 2008)

I inquired about the price but have not heard back yet. I bet it's price as this looks like it's a fairly high $$$ item. Appears to be in runner designs but I also have questions related to this. The brushed designs are big here and believe this is primarily for the low cost and availability of off the shelf controllers. The brushless designs will probably take over but we need some more manufacturers to start offering them. My two cents!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm sure it's the cost. Phoenix Motorcars was using them with NanoSafe batteries in their SUT/SUV but switched suppliers to a different motor. They claim the new motor is more powerful and smaller but I've seen no mention of what it is.


----------

